# New Toy - 1hp meat grinder



## S-met (Dec 9, 2019)

Christmas morning already? Sure fees feels like it sitting on my living room floor opening my box that just arrived.






I have a grinder already, and it works good enough. In fact, it actually meets all of my personal culinary needs. Kitchner #12 (reg$150, got on an Amazon flash for $111).





So why get a new one? Especially another #12? Well... black Friday sale at webstaurant was about $100 off.  I'd have to check my receipt for exact price, but under $200.





Ok, well, I didn't just get it to frivolously upgrade. While I didn't have a special need, my puppies do. My new little rescue girl was a little malnourished and the vet said to try this expensive RX food or I could try this raw food diet but would have to be able to grind small bones. Fortunately I had a grinder and I tried the proposed meal plan. My little girl went from 2.2lb to 4.9lb in 3 weeks, has a great coat, healthy skin and nails and is terrorizing the house like a puppy should. My older pup (6) is mostly converted from kibble to raw and his energy level has shot up, he's trimmed down a little but gained about a half lb.





My kitchener is ⅔hp and my backyard pro is a full 1hp. The head is stainless steel instead of aluminum like my old model and its just a bit bigger to accommodate some of the bones a little better. And just wee bit more power to chew through the bones.





And this little grinder, well, he'll get rehomed to my brother-in-law. Plenty of long life left in it.

And the puppy:
Nov 12th





Dec8th





I don't advocate, suggest or recommend raw feeding. Just that its working for my mutts.


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 10, 2019)

As cute as that little puppy is I'd say your new grinder is for a very worthy cause. Pup getting stronger, new grinder with more power, something for your BIL to be happy about. Like, RAY


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 10, 2019)

Congrats on the new grinder!
It looks like a workhorse!
Al


----------



## xray (Dec 10, 2019)

Nice grinder! Beautiful pups!!


----------



## S-met (Dec 10, 2019)

Thank you for the likes.

I'd be dishonest if I wasn't excited about using the grinder for home use.  But sometimes I need an excuse to upgrade and its nice to have a semi-legitimate reason.

So far, the only downside is my grinder went from about 15lb to about 40 and it doesn't fit in the same spot.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 10, 2019)

Nice looking pup!  Enjoy the pup and the grinder.


----------

